# Get Sponsored for Picking Up Litter



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I saw this and thought this was custom-made for Goob! He does it better than anyone anyway!

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=42840184&nid=1288

On our last trip to Butterfly Lake, my son and I each filled a garbage bag in less than 10 minutes!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ifish said:


> I saw this and thought this was custom-made for Goob! He does it better than anyone anyway!
> 
> http://www.ksl.com/?sid=42840184&nid=1288
> 
> On our last trip to Butterfly Lake, my son and I each filled a garbage bag in less than 10 minutes!


Thanks, kind words. Good on you to pick up litter.

For a number of years I walked around Butterfly and picked up trash, now I just do what's along the Mirror Lake Highway. It lasts an hour or two and it's a mess again.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

My first hunt in Utah was the general spike hunt, heading out all the abandoned camps were full of garbage and beer cans. I only had two 40 gallon bags left after hauling my own stuff out and quickly filled those. I thought perhaps it was a few bad eggs, yet every time I've gone anywhere, there's garbage everywhere. I fished Causey last year and as I was enjoying the serenity of the shoreline, i noticed a freaking beach umbrella under the water.

I would love to manage a funded program where non-violent offenders, those already cited for littering or vandalism, and volunteers get to pick up trash at various locations. When behavior like this continues, these places get taken away and only those that truly care end up suffering. The degenerates will move on to other places and continue their behavior, pretty sad.


----------

